

The case for bailing out the U.S. auto industry - gabrielroth
http://www.tnr.com/politics/story.html?id=a4893b49-36df-4784-9859-2dfa3a3211bf

======
Retric
25 billion / 100,000$ = ~250,000+ jobs for one year and they spend that income
which creates more jobs etc...

I think we could help the economy just as much building roads or solar power
plants with that money. The real question is what's the best use of 25
billion, and I don't think the subsidizing the US auto industry counts.

------
trickjarrett
I'm not asking to start a flamewar or anything, but I do not see the relevance
for HN. Please, if someone else disagrees, reply so I can grok. :)

~~~
justindz
HN is about startups/entrepreneurship. I could see a few angles. If the auto
giants are chopped up and doled out, the individual product lines could be of
interest. The auto giants have massive supply chains--these may touch the HN
community who are involved in the space or who provide productivity services
to these companies that might cut back as a result. Also, general insight into
the political reaction to large businesses and the ability to produce
desirable products and sustainable business models might be of interest as
well.

~~~
trickjarrett
Thanks. I appreciate it. Excellent points!

